# No more stimulus negotiation until after the election



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow.. Talk about winning????

Stock Market are dipping with this news..

Month after month passes, they will eventually sweep this under the rug when they see the unemployment rate goes down to 5%..

https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/06/politics/trump-ends-stimulus-talks/index.html
https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/06/investing/dow-stock-market-stimulus/index.html


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

I was looking forward to all the retro unemployment and stimulus check. 6-8k worth of money I was going to use to move states and finally leave CA. Very bad news.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I wonder why he would do that. How is it going to change after he's elected? Seems like this will only lose him votes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Let's all remember come Election Day the democrats had a package on the table to take care of us 6 months ago


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I wonder why he would do that. How is it going to change after he's elected? Seems like this will only lose him votes.


Pelosi isn't willing to negotiate, she wants an extremely expensive bill we don't completely need.



SteveAvery said:


> Pelosi isn't willing to negotiate, she wants an extremely expensive bill we don't completely need. So Trump pulled the plug on negotiations since she's not negotiating and just wasting GOP time.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/...elief-talks-amid-stalemate-with-pelosi-426819:frown:


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

SteveAvery said:


> I was looking forward to all the retro unemployment and stimulus check. 6-8k worth of money I was going to use to move states and finally leave CA. Very bad news.


Vote Dem, and once the Dems get UNITARY control, you'll get retro and then some!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> I was looking forward to all the retro unemployment and stimulus check. 6-8k worth of money I was going to use to move states and finally leave CA. Very bad news.


I've considered leaving California as well. But why do you need $8,000 to move? Do you owe money to the bank or something?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Pelosi isn't willing to negotiate, she wants an extremely expensive bill we don't completely need.


Well, from what I understand, Pelosi and Schumer want a lot of cheese for CA and NY, which makes sense considering that's where their constituents are from. I can't entirely blame them, though Trump has a point that those states are very mismanaged. On the other hand, they've also been hit hard.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

We cant afford it . That hero act gives money to people in jail. Why do they need money ?
Lot of stupid things on that heroes act .


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> We cant afford it . That hero act gives money to people in jail. Why do they need money ?
> Lot of stupid things on that heroes act .


You speak truth. It's easy to just say "Spend all the money!!" (insert "all the things" meme here). It's another thing to say that we need to attempt to at least slow down the deficit. But again, I think Trump has laid the line down on sending billions to CA and NY. I'm guessing he's straight up told Mnuchin that it's a no go if that's in the bill. Whether he's truly trying to be responsible of the deficit or just has a chip on his shoulder is the mystery.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seems like a reasonable bill that focuses heavily on pandemic related needs


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/...elief-talks-amid-stalemate-with-pelosi-426819:frown:


Thanks for the wonderful example you have set and the parting gift to the American people..


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

I remembered Trump said he wanted to send a big stimulus check to Americans, bigger than 1200 dollars because "he loves us" 

At the end, it is just a big show


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> I remembered Trump said he wanted to send a big stimulus check to Americans, bigger than 1200 dollars because "he loves us"
> 
> At the end, it is just a big show


Sure is- one big old fat steamy turd.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

losiglow said:


> You speak truth. It's easy to just say "Spend all the money!!" (insert "all the things" meme here). It's another thing to say that we need to attempt to at least slow down the deficit. But again, I think Trump has laid the line down on sending billions to CA and NY. I'm guessing he's straight up told Mnuchin that it's a no go if that's in the bill. Whether he's truly trying to be responsible of the deficit or just has a chip on his shoulder is the mystery.


No mystery.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stingy turds run this world.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Don't worry come January 1st when all the eviction protection goes away.. there are going to be thousands of families out in the streets with no recourse because they can't pay the back rent due... It's gonna be a shit show...


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

Send me my $1,200, thieves! 😡


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Thanks for the wonderful example you have set and the parting gift to the American people..


Who are you talking to? Jean Ocelot? You're a weirdo.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> I remembered Trump said he wanted to send a big stimulus check to Americans, bigger than 1200 dollars because "he loves us"
> 
> At the end, it is just a big show


 We should have seen that coming!! 
Trump and Biden Debate was a big joke!!
Trump paying only 2 years of taxes @ 750.00 each.
All of a sudden Trump tests positive for Covid-19. But yet he has his motorcade show for his supporters while in the hospital. He gets the best healthcare coverage in the United States, while others are suffering and dying!
I honestly think that his journey to the hospital was another show!! His Doctor's weren't 100% truthful. Makes you stop and think!!
His remarks about Covid-19 are like that of having the flu. 
TRUMP IS CRAZY!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

He has the interests of The People at heart.

We need to concentrate on getting a new Supreme Court judge seated. It is more important to see to the health of our judiciary than to give a few bucks to citizens. And, at this point, he wants to bear down on that issue that will affect our country for generations to come.

Now, if the Dems would co-operate ... we could get both done - but ... nawwww.
This _is_ the best course, in the long run.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

SteveAvery said:


> Pelosi isn't willing to negotiate, she wants an extremely expensive bill we don't completely need.


 PELOSI IS A CRAZY B-I-T-C-H!!!!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

You all act like you didn't see this coming. If it wasn't for all of the democrats special interest payouts a bill would have been passed long ago. This should have been pandemic relief only. No postal service money, no census money no voting rights crap. 
All of this other crap has its place in the normal budget battles like education funding and healthcare funding. None of this is pandemic relief. The democrats just thought they could force their bullshit in with the needs of Americans.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> The democrats just thought they could force their bullshit in with the needs of Americans.


And that 51% of us wouldn't notice.

Ya know ... when you go to a puppet show ... you can see the strings if you look real close.



IRME4EVER said:


> Trump paying only 2 years of taxes @ 750.00 each.
> All of a sudden Trump tests positive for Covid-19. But yet he has his motorcade show for his supporters while in the hospital. He gets the best healthcare coverage in the United States, while others are suffering and dying!
> I honestly think that his journey to the hospital was another show!! His Doctor's weren't 100% truthful. Makes you stop and think!!
> His remarks about Covid-19 are like that of having the flu.
> TRUMP IS CRAZY!!





IRME4EVER said:


> PELOSI IS A CRAZY B-I-T-C-H!!!!


You are a very conflicted person aren't ya?
Do the voices argue in your head?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> Wow.. Talk about winning????
> 
> Stock Market are dipping with this news..
> 
> ...


Govt. CHEESE
will be Here
For Christmas !










Business NEEDS A GOOD CHRISTMAS SEASON.

NO CHECKS TILL NOVEMBER !



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Seems like a reasonable bill that focuses heavily on pandemic related needs
> 
> View attachment 513128
> 
> View attachment 513129


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> He has the interests of The People at heart.
> 
> We need to concentrate on getting a new Supreme Court judge seated. It is more important to see to the health of our judiciary than to give a few bucks to citizens. And, at this point, he wants to bear down on that issue that will affect our country for generations to come.
> 
> ...


Oh, give the Dems some time - you'll get more SCOTUS judges than you could have possibly imagined. :laugh:


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Techie Scum said:


> Send me my $1,200, thieves! &#128545;


you will get a check much bigger than 1200.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/trump-hints-second-stimulus-check-could-be-bigger-than-1200


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bethswannns said:


> you will get a check much bigger than 1200.
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/trump-hints-second-stimulus-check-could-be-bigger-than-1200


That was two months ago.

Before he changed his mind.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't know why (actually I do), but the GOP is so focused on things like undocumented immigrants and abortion crap as an excuse to deny Americans the relief that is so desperately needed to get our country back to work. 
Consider this....after the election, this baboon of a President we have now will have another tantrum and withhold any relief till after the transfer of power.
Problem for Trump is that if it were a Biden and a blue senate and congress were to pass the relief bill, the GOP heads will explode.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://slate.com/news-and-politics...lus-negotiation-democrats-pelosi-mnuchin.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> I don't know why (actually I do), but the GOP is so focused on things like undocumented immigrants and abortion crap as an excuse to deny Americans the relief that is so desperately needed to get our country back to work.
> Consider this....after the election, this baboon of a President we have now will have another tantrum and withhold any relief till after the transfer of power.
> Problem for Trump is that if it were a Biden and a blue senate and congress were to pass the relief bill, the GOP heads will explode.
> 
> View attachment 513192


Why does Pelosi INTENTIONALLY POISON THESE PACKAGES WITH BENIFITS FOR ILLEGALS !!!???

THIS PACKAGE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT AMERICANS !!!

WHATS WRONG WITH PELOSI ?



Jst1dreamr said:


> You all act like you didn't see this coming. If it wasn't for all of the democrats special interest payouts a bill would have been passed long ago. This should have been pandemic relief only. No postal service money, no census money no voting rights crap.
> All of this other crap has its place in the normal budget battles like education funding and healthcare funding. None of this is pandemic relief. The democrats just thought they could force their bullshit in with the needs of Americans.


EXACTLY !

HOLDING THE WELL BEING OF AMERICANS HOSTAGE !
TO THEIR PERSONAL AGENDAS !
PELOSI POISON !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Isn't the President the greatest deal maker ever? What happened? He retire from that title? Huh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Isn't the President the greatest deal maker ever? What happened? He retire from that title? Huh.


PROGRESSIVES ONLY WISH TO SELL AMERICA OUT TO COMMUNIST CHINA.

REMEMBER WHY WE DID NOT HAVE MASKS IN MARCH ?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Drivingforfun said:


> Don't worry come January 1st when all the eviction protection goes away.. there are going to be thousands of families out in the streets with no recourse because they can't pay the back rent due... It's gonna be a shit show...


Awesome. I've been priced out of owning a home by real estate vultures buying everything up and turning them into rentals.
I am hoping the bottom falls out and real estate becomes affordable for normal people again.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

You trump supporters... are real dumb... like real, real dumb.. this what you get

Pelosi is a winner for people making under 75k


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> You trump supporters... are real dumb... like real, real dumb.. this what you get
> 
> Pelosi is a winner for people making under 75k


And Pelosi " Champion of the Poor"
Is worth $120 MILLION
from her $223,000.00 Salary . . .

Not from SELLING AMERICANS OUT !









( WHO IS " DUMB" AGAIN ?)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> Pelosi isn't willing to negotiate, she wants an extremely expensive bill we don't completely need.


Moved down a Billion dollars with the current proposal. It is the republicans not doing ANYTHING.

ANYTHING.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I think Trump may have done what ultimately may have become necessary in order to get Congress moving forward for the benefit of the country. It is time to start working on other issues. The stimulus may be needed but it also may be part of why so many democratic run states are so slow at allowing re-opening. 
Now Trump has decided that since Pelosi won't drop her special interest funding and come to an agreement there are better things to do in Congress.

I hope that the failure in the Capitol today will be a lesson to everyone that votes for ANY incumbent in Congress next month. There really is no member of Congress, not the House nor the Senate that has earned re-election nor that has shown that the best interest of Americans comes before their own agenda. This is a reminder of why there needs to be term limits imposed on Congress, The 20, 30, 35 year terms in Congress have made them feel invincible and it shows as these old timers like Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Shumer, Mitch McConnell and Adam Schiff are the ones that constantly stop progress. The career politician is very bad for America.



maxroyalty1 said:


> You trump supporters... are real dumb... like real, real dumb.. this what you get
> 
> Pelosi is a winner for people making under 75k


Yeah Right, living in her $25 million dollar mansion up in Pacific Heights in S.F.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This is the Pelosi home in San Francisco.

Her vinyard home is much nicer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> This is Pelosis home in San Francisco.
> View attachment 513212


And a 12 yo boy in front of it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> And a 12 yo boy in front of it


" POOPALOSI"


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> You trump supporters... are real dumb... like real, real dumb.. this what you get
> 
> Pelosi is a winner for people making under 75k


Not to get Political... But since you started it... Pelosi is a sorry piece of .... And your boy Biden can't hold a coherent conversation... And your morons want that for the president of the United States... I'm pretty sure you have to have a IQ under 80 to even qualify as a Democrat...

But Trump's the problem... Bahahaha as if.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> Not to get Political... But since you started it... Pelosi is a sorry piece of .... And your boy Biden can't hold a coherent conversation... And your morons want that for the president of the United States... I'm pretty sure you have to have a IQ under 80 to even qualify as a Democrat...
> 
> But Trump's the problem... Bahahaha as if.


So you didn't watch the debacle of a debate. It was cripplingly stupid but Biden talks just fine. Live fire, national TV just fine.

Your devotion to your Algorithm Overlords are proud of you.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Why does Pelosi INTENTIONALLY POISON THESE PACKAGES WITH BENIFITS FOR ILLEGALS !!!???
> 
> THIS PACKAGE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT AMERICANS !!!
> 
> ...


News flash!!!!
Taking the original (pre negotiating) covid relief items prior to the final package, or what a final package would have looked like like if the abortion and undocumented immigrants items were left out, does not matter. It's about the GOP optics.
Am I glad to be on the right side of history?

*As I post.....the nincompoop in chief has reversed his position on the covid relief package and now want his people to continue to negotiate with Nancy Pelosi on the much needed relief bill.*


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

losiglow said:


> You speak truth. It's easy to just say "Spend all the money!!" (insert "all the things" meme here). It's another thing to say that we need to attempt to at least slow down the deficit. But again, I think Trump has laid the line down on sending billions to CA and NY. I'm guessing he's straight up told Mnuchin that it's a no go if that's in the bill. Whether he's truly trying to be responsible of the deficit or just has a chip on his shoulder is the mystery.


This could also be a business tactic . 
He is a hell of a business man we all know.
So he backs totally out . He wants people to get 1200. Nancy wants this stupid hero act that gives money to people that do not require it .
There fighting . I am thinking this is a business strategy .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> This could also be a business tactic .
> He is a hell of a business man we all know.
> So he backs totally out . He wants people to get 1200. Nancy wants this stupid hero act that gives money to people that do not require it .
> There fighting . I am thinking this is a business strategy .


The hero act was already removed before the latest Democratic proposal. Not sure why people working hard in bad conditions do not need help. EMT's really do not make much money. LE and Full time fire do well to excellent but less than 50% of fire fighters in America are full time. That said I do agree. Hence the latest proposal with 1 billion removed was a big 1,000,000,000 concession to the republican demands.

That is called bargaining.

Donald Trump is a horrible business man.

Do not fall for the hype.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> So you didn't watch the debacle of a debate. It was cripplingly stupid but Biden talks just fine. Live fire, national TV just fine.
> 
> Your devotion to your Algorithm Overlords are proud of you.


Ohh I watched it, and loved that comedy... Nothing like 1 guy having to try and debate two Liberal Idiots. Maybe the next one will have a Moderator who doesn't turn left at every turn to get somewhere...

That's ok...28 days from now there are gonna be alot of Democrats needing xanax to get thru the next 4 years...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> This could also be a business tactic .
> He is a hell of a business man we all know.
> So he backs totally out . He wants people to get 1200. Nancy wants this stupid hero act that gives money to people that do not require it .
> There fighting . I am thinking this is a business strategy .


Business strategy? Really?

Trump University failed
Trump Steaks failed
Trump Casinos failed
Trump Vodka failed
Trump Mortgage failed
Trump Airlines failed
New Jersey Generals failed
Trump Network failed
Trump *bankruptcy protection* 

Trump Taj Mahal ( which I took him for several thousands)
Trump Plaza Hotel
Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts
Trump Entertainment Resorts

And this is your North Star of your business compass??


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> As I post.....the nincompoop in chief has reversed his position on the covid relief package and now want his people to continue to negotiate with Nancy Pelosi on the much needed relief bill.


Source please?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Isn't the President the greatest deal maker ever? What happened? He retire from that title? Huh.


Hell no, he's not done.
You think 'the deal' is over?

You got a BIG surprise coming.



Big Lou said:


> Trump University failed
> Trump Steaks failed
> Trump Casinos failed
> Trump Vodka failed
> ...



Make America Great Again SUCCESS
(and that Trumps all the other chit)



jeanocelot said:


> Oh, give the Dems some time - you'll get more SCOTUS judges than you could have possibly imagined. :laugh:


And you will dance on the grave of America when it happens.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> Maybe the next one will have a Moderator who doesn't turn left at every turn to get somewhere...


Sorry to break the news but ummm this is the next moderator
SMH
Good luck...
Look at him glowing.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sorry to break the news but ummm this is the next moderator
> SMH
> Good luck...
> Look at him glowing.
> ...


Source and date?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Source and date?


Source: Common knowledge

Date: It's been known for weeks if not months now


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Source: Common knowledge
> 
> Date: It's been known for weeks if not months now
> 
> View attachment 513261


What a Bias !


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I wonder why he would do that. How is it going to change after he's elected? Seems like this will only lose him votes.


He's baiting America, for the 245,743rd time...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump...-killing-stimulus-talks?source=cheats&via=rss


observer said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump...-killing-stimulus-talks?source=cheats&via=rss


Trumps been reading @Jimmy44 s posts...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump...-killing-stimulus-talks?source=cheats&via=rss
> 
> Trumps been reading @Jimmy44 s posts...


LOL no charge Mr. President


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Told ya..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Business strategy? Really?
> 
> Trump University failed
> Trump Steaks failed
> ...


Such a pore failed business men . Look at his net worth !
The net worth of Donald Trump, the 45th president of the United States, is not publicly known. Various news organizations have attempted to estimate Trump's wealth. Forbes estimates it at $2.5 billion as of 28 September 2020.
Sometimes business fail for the reason they look a hell of a lot better on paper .


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Business strategy? Really?
> 
> Trump University failed
> Trump Steaks failed
> ...


But @Big Lou (just an uber driver). Talking about failed.
big lou - democrat failed



kingcorey321 said:


> Such a pore failed business men . Look at his net worth !
> The net worth of Donald Trump, the 45th president of the United States, is not publicly known. Various news organizations have attempted to estimate Trump's wealth. Forbes estimates it at $2.5 billion as of 28 September 2020.
> Sometimes business fail for the reason they look a hell of a lot better on paper .


He can't comprehend something with so many numbers in it.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Sometimes business fail for the reason they look a hell of a lot better on paper .


True!
I mean just look at pre pandemic SF


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Moved down a Billion dollars with the current proposal. It is the republicans not doing ANYTHING.
> 
> ANYTHING.


You mean like present a proper slimmed-down pandemic focused bill that Pelosi and her Dems blocked, probably without even reading it?
Get real.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You mean like present a proper slimmed-down pandemic focused bill that Pelosi and her Dems blocked, probably without even reading it?
> Get real.


You mean that proposal the Senate never voted on? The one that was around 1.5 Billion with 1 Billion for only Billionaires? The one that had the big sale point for citizens of "You can loan yourself your payroll taxes you would have paid, but you have to pay them back"? The one with no relief for Cities, Counties or States? The one that would have Paid Both Mitch McConnell AND Nancy Pelosi around a million dollars?

That one the Senate never even voted on?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow! I have a mail in ballot sitting right next to me. After I read this story I wanted to write "FU" on the ballot and mail it in. Maybe I should vote for Kanye West (another joke and travesty) and what's his face.Kanye is actually listed as the VP candidate on my ballot. Can you say SHIT SHOW?! Our country has literally turned into a shit show.This is why I left for Central America in 2002. I didn't think it could get any worse here. I came back in 2011 thinking things here had improved. Hell my wife is from Costa Rica (I lived and worked there for 7 years), I can work from home for Amazon and home school my kid from there. See Ya! Good luck people! By the way, flights to Central America are only $79 right now, $250 for first class!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Vote Dem, and once the Dems get UNITARY control, you'll get retro and then some!


you must not have any kids. you realize you can only kick the can down the road so far, next generation picks up our tab. look at the millenials complaining about how great previous generations had it, and how they have become debt slaves. is that what you want for the young ones to look forward to?

keep the relief package simple and it gets much cheaper.



losiglow said:


> Well, from what I understand, Pelosi and Schumer want a lot of cheese for CA and NY, which makes sense considering that's where their constituents are from. I can't entirely blame them, though Trump has a point that those states are very mismanaged. On the other hand, they've also been hit hard.


bbbut they are the 5th largest economy in the world. they have so much $$$ same for ny with wall street and all.

like a guy in a tuxedo with a mercedes-benz begging for money on the sidewalk.



losiglow said:


> You speak truth. It's easy to just say "Spend all the money!!" (insert "all the things" meme here). It's another thing to say that we need to attempt to at least slow down the deficit. But again, I think Trump has laid the line down on sending billions to CA and NY. I'm guessing he's straight up told Mnuchin that it's a no go if that's in the bill. Whether he's truly trying to be responsible of the deficit or just has a chip on his shoulder is the mystery.


i'm leaning way towards chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> You mean that proposal the Senate never voted on? The one that was around 1.5 Billion with 1 Billion for only Billionaires? The one that had the big sale point for citizens of "You can loan yourself your payroll taxes you would have paid, but you have to pay them back"? The one with no relief for Cities, Counties or States? The one that would have Paid Both Mitch McConnell AND Nancy Pelosi around a million dollars?
> 
> That one the Senate never even voted on?


Um...no. You're must be thinking of something else.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Drivingforfun said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to have a IQ under 80 to even qualify as a Democrat...


iq 70 is all thats needed to take out a six-figure big gubmint loan to buy a piece of paper that makes you feel special. and you get to call yourself educated too!! bing bang boom!!!



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sorry to break the news but ummm this is the next moderator
> SMH
> Good luck...
> Look at him glowing.
> ...


YO BIDEN IS GIVING HIM A HANDIE!!!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

KDH said:


> Wow! I have a mail in ballot sitting right next to me. After I read this story I wanted to write "FU" on the ballot and mail it in. Maybe I should vote for Kanye West (another joke and travesty) and what's his face.Kanye is actually listed as the VP candidate on my ballot. Can you say SHIT SHOW?! Our country has literally turned into a shit show.This is why I left for Central America in 2002. I didn't think it could get any worse here. I came back in 2011 thinking things here had improved. Hell my wife is from Costa Rica (I lived and worked there for 7 years), I can work from home for Amazon and home school my kid from there. See Ya! Good luck people! By the way, flights to Central America are only $79 right now, $250 for first class!


Are the kidnappers on the plane with you or waiting on the tarmac when you arrive?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> LOL no charge Mr. President


@Jimmy44 guess what?

Trump said nothing about a stand alone Unemployment Insurance bill.

https://news.yahoo.com/trump-now-says-ready-immediately-024426933.html


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> @Jimmy44 guess what?
> 
> Trump said nothing about a stand alone Unemployment Insurance bill.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/trump-now-says-ready-immediately-024426933.html


He can only do one thing at a time.
Stymulous checks first.
I don't mind airlines being 2nd because I know how vital that industry is.
As long as my money is not going to blue liberal states like Piggy Pelosi wanted I don't care if I have to wait until after the election.
Puke breath Polosi accomplished nothing and now has 30 million unemployed seeing her for the steaming pile of yellow manure she is.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Are the kidnappers on the plane with you or waiting on the tarmac when you arrive? :wink:


You are drinking way too much Kool Aide. Human trafficking and kidnappings occur right here in the USA every day. Check out these dangerous scenes from my recent travels to Costa rica and Nicaragua. The last photo is my Father in Law and Son enjoying the farm in Nicaragua. The cabin in the top photo has fast reliable WiFi.







i


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What a Bias !


You get a moderator from Fox and the right is not satisfied because he's called out for his disruption, now you complain ahead of time prior to the next round. 
Sorry, Hannity isn't available or Judge Jeanine is busy deflating her head.



kingcorey321 said:


> Such a pore failed business men . Look at his net worth !
> The net worth of Donald Trump, the 45th president of the United States, is not publicly known. Various news organizations have attempted to estimate Trump's wealth. Forbes estimates it at $2.5 billion as of 28 September 2020.
> Sometimes business fail for the reason they look a hell of a lot better on paper .


Well, according to the his tax records recently released, it doesn't look anywhere near that number from Forbes. Remember it was the anonymous caller to talk show hosts named Barron who always corrected the Trump net worth. Barron was Trump himself of course. 
I agree, there are lots of reasons why businesses fail. If they look a hell of a lot better on paper, is shouldn't be on tax returns or Bank loan applications (felony).


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

KDH said:


> You are drinking way too much Kool Aide. Human trafficking and kidnappings occur right here in the USA every day. Check out these dangerous scenes from my recent travels to Costa rica and Nicaragua. The last photo is my Father in Law and Son enjoying the farm in Nicaragua. The cabin in the top photo has fast reliable WiFi.
> View attachment 513432
> i


Relax your tatas, friend. It was only a joke. I very well know what happens in the US of A.

Enjoy your paradise.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

KDH said:


> You are drinking way too much Kool Aide. Human trafficking and kidnappings occur right here in the USA every day. Check out these dangerous scenes from my recent travels to Costa rica and Nicaragua. The last photo is my Father in Law and Son enjoying the farm in Nicaragua. The cabin in the top photo has fast reliable WiFi.
> View attachment 513432
> i
> [/QUOTE
> ...


One day you will wake up and realize you have been fed crap like a mushroom on a daily basis. Check out some more photos from the so called dangerous shit holes.None of these photos are from resorts, only local mostly residential places.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Relax your tatas, friend. It was only a joke. I very well know what happens in the US of A.
> 
> Enjoy your paradise.


I know you were joking but their are people here that aren't and have never left their own backyard.. The photos are for them.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

KDH said:


> Hell my wife is from Costa Rica (I lived and worked there for 7 years), I can work from home for Amazon and home school my kid from there. See Ya! Good luck people! By the way, flights to Central America are only $79 right now, $250 for first class!


Costa Rica is that way...









Buen camino.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> You get a moderator from Fox and the right is not satisfied because he's called out for his disruption, now you complain ahead of time prior to the next round.
> Sorry, Hannity isn't available or Judge Jeanine is busy deflating her head.
> 
> 
> ...


Chris wallace is like the token Black guy in the group... He's so left... But Fox keeps him on out of pity... He's also an ass.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Drivingforfun said:


> Chris wallace is like the token Black guy in the group... He's so left... But Fox keeps him on out of pity... He's also an ass.


Don't they have Geraldo as well ?


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't they have Geraldo as well ?


He's almost as bad...

I would love to see Tucker Carlson moderate a debate... He'd own that shyt.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Drivingforfun said:


> He's almost as bad...
> 
> I would love to see Tucker Carlson moderate a debate... He'd own that shyt.


Geraldo tries to act like he is moderate but the liberal in him comes out



Drivingforfun said:


> He's almost as bad...
> 
> I would love to see Tucker Carlson moderate a debate... He'd own that shyt.


Tucker is really informed and would be fair. Wallace was so obvious against President Trump



Jimmy44 said:


> Geraldo tries to act like he is moderate but the liberal in him comes out
> 
> 
> Tucker is really informed and would be fair. Wallace was so obvious against President Trump


When Biden called the President of the United States a clown on national TV it told me everything I needed to know about him. 
I hated Clinton and Obama but respected the office of the Presidency.
I thougt him saying come on man was not presidential.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Drivingforfun said:


> Chris wallace is like the token Black guy in the group... He's so left... But Fox keeps him on out of pity... He's also an ass.


Boo Hoo!!! Sounds like a Trump speech.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I think Trump may have done what ultimately may have become necessary in order to get Congress moving forward for the benefit of the country. It is time to start working on other issues. The stimulus may be needed but it also may be part of why so many democratic run states are so slow at allowing re-opening.
> Now Trump has decided that since Pelosi won't drop her special interest funding and come to an agreement there are better things to do in Congress.
> 
> I hope that the failure in the Capitol today will be a lesson to everyone that votes for ANY incumbent in Congress next month. There really is no member of Congress, not the House nor the Senate that has earned re-election nor that has shown that the best interest of Americans comes before their own agenda. This is a reminder of why there needs to be term limits imposed on Congress, The 20, 30, 35 year terms in Congress have made them feel invincible and it shows as these old timers like Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Shumer, Mitch McConnell and Adam Schiff are the ones that constantly stop progress. The career politician is very bad for America.
> ...


 Trump is taking steroid medication, which has several side effects. His recent 52 tweets since he tweeted to halt stimulus talks can prove it. If he's on medication that makes him CRAZY he should have his phone taken away and not tweet!! That is costing him big time ELECTION WISE. 
Granted Congress has way to many old-timers, give it time if not voted out, they will eventually start dying off. They can't live forever!!
Damn, I forgot those members are all filthy rich and could care less about the American People. They are more interested in Politics and nothing else. 
This Presidential Election is a big joke!! Sleepy Eye Joe or Crazy Trump? As a registered voter, I am voting for BOZO the clown!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Trump is taking steroid medication, which has several side effects. His recent 52 tweets since he tweeted to halt stimulus talks can prove it. If he's on medication that makes him CRAZY he should have his phone taken away and not tweet!! That is costing him big time ELECTION WISE.
> Granted Congress has way to many old-timers, give it time if not voted out, they will eventually start dying off. They can't live forever!!
> Damn, I forgot those members are all filthy rich and could care less about the American People. They are more interested in Politics and nothing else.
> This Presidential Election is a big joke!! Sleepy Eye Joe or Crazy Trump? As a registered voter, I am voting for BOZO the clown!!!


If Pat Paulson isn't available


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You got a BIG surprise coming.


sure and I'm going to win the lotto. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

https://www.winknews.com/2020/10/07...-covid-relief-after-calling-off-negotiations/
He was angry at Pelosi but today made it right he wants a bill today or tomorrow.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CaptainZazi said:


> https://www.winknews.com/2020/10/07...-covid-relief-after-calling-off-negotiations/
> He was angry at Pelosi but today made it right he wants a bill today or tomorrow.


Not going to happen.

He's not talking about the same deal.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

observer said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> He's not talking about the same deal.


He just wanted Pelosi to have to change her Depends diapers, we have a deal very quickly, you'll see.



IRME4EVER said:


> Trump is taking steroid medication, which has several side effects. His recent 52 tweets since he tweeted to halt stimulus talks can prove it. If he's on medication that makes him CRAZY he should have his phone taken away and not tweet!! That is costing him big time ELECTION WISE.
> Granted Congress has way to many old-timers, give it time if not voted out, they will eventually start dying off. They can't live forever!!
> Damn, I forgot those members are all filthy rich and could care less about the American People. They are more interested in Politics and nothing else.
> This Presidential Election is a big joke!! Sleepy Eye Joe or Crazy Trump? As a registered voter, I am voting for BOZO the clown!!!


He could tweet 1000 times in a night and he still wins landslide victory.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> We cant afford it . That hero act gives money to people in jail. Why do they need money ?
> Lot of stupid things on that heroes act .


So they can pay their rent bills and child support that does not go away when one is in jail


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> He's not talking about the same deal.


I support his deal 100%.



CaptainZazi said:


> https://www.winknews.com/2020/10/07...-covid-relief-after-calling-off-negotiations/
> He was angry at Pelosi but today made it right he wants a bill today or tomorrow.


I love his bill


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I support his deal 100%.
> 
> 
> I love his bill


Sorry, the only stand alone that might happen is the airline bill.

The rest of it, not going to happen.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

yes as long as they see the unemployment rate dropping (fast or slow) there is no urgency to pass any bill for the average billies.

the only thing pelosi did out of urgency was calling back all congressmen from vacation to vote on the post office bill.. in reality stimiulus bill wasnt a big of a deal for her


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Galveston said:


> So they can pay their rent bills and child support that does not go away when one is in jail


Child support . Yes tell the judge your in jail. If you locked up ask them how can you pay ? tell the judge if they still will want the money. I would tell them if there not going to stop the stupidity ill take the month in jail.The x will not get a penny . Lucky no child support bills here i feel for you guys .
Rent bills yes indeed . Everybody makes mistakes . 
Now for that person in jail for year and years do they also require this 1200 ?
I know a lot of you are paying 2 or 300 weekly When your making just 500 for your gross .
Kids do not require 800 or 1200 a month to raise that is total bs !


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Child support . Yes tell the judge your in jail. If you locked up ask them how can you pay ? tell the judge if they still will want the money. I would tell them if there not going to stop the stupidity ill take the month in jail.The x will not get a penny . Lucky no child support bills here i feel for you guys .
> Rent bills yes indeed . Everybody makes mistakes .
> Now for that person in jail for year and years do they also require this 1200 ?


I feel a little like I'm in jail but love my cage, what we gonna do? Don't know but will not risk my life for peanuts, I am happy for Trump that he came out ok at the moment but surprised so fast..........



bethswannns said:


> yes as long as they see the unemployment rate dropping (fast or slow) there is no urgency to pass any bill for the average billies.
> 
> the only thing pelosi did out of urgency was calling back all congressmen from vacation to vote on the post office bill.. in reality stimiulus bill wasnt a big of a deal for her


I get your point but they know it can change fast with out action, we will get a new bill very soon, I am sure of it.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> We cant afford it . That hero act gives money to people in jail. Why do they need money ?
> Lot of stupid things on that heroes act .


Out of all the things, your worried someone in jail for a few weeks or months might get a silly 1,200$.

Imagine being locked up for 2-3 months and being let go with no job, no place of your own, no nothing, in a pandemic.

God forbid they have 1,200$ in pocket so they don't need to steal for food. They might get by for a month until they get a job. This is your worry! Come on !

I promise someone coming out of jail with a little food and shelter money is much much less dangerous than the one with no food money.



kingcorey321 said:


> Such a pore failed business men . Look at his net worth !


Haha!
Most of people know he fakes his property value upward to get tax deductions and more mortgages. He is not Worth 2-3 B if he has to liquidate.

Let's say he has 30% equity in what he estimates as 10 billion worth of Property.( 7 billion mortgage)
That 10 billion fake value would be 7-8 in real life. Meaning his net worth is between 0 and 1 Billion.
But he owes another 400 mil to we don't know who! And he has a 75 million tax penalty from years ago.
I believe his net worth will be negative with a 10% drop in property value.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Child support . Yes tell the judge your in jail. If you locked up ask them how can you pay ? tell the judge if they still will want the money. I would tell them if there not going to stop the stupidity ill take the month in jail.The x will not get a penny . Lucky no child support bills here i feel for you guys .
> Rent bills yes indeed . Everybody makes mistakes .
> Now for that person in jail for year and years do they also require this 1200 ?
> I know a lot of you are paying 2 or 300 weekly When your making just 500 for your gross .
> Kids do not require 800 or 1200 a month to raise that is total bs !


Divorce in the USA, the men gets treated badly 99% of the time--- They lose more than 50% (sometimes 70-80% when they have children) of their asset to their former wives.

In China, the male gets way better protection.. He gets to keep the house and custody of the children.. The government realized women are trying to profit from a quick marriage and divorce so the women usually gets nothing. The court also make divorce cases not easy to process..

Based on logic and common sense, China's divorce law made more sense.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CaptainZazi said:


> I feel a little like I'm in jail but love my cage, what we gonna do? Don't know but will not risk my life for peanuts, I am happy for Trump that he came out ok at the moment but surprised so fast..........
> 
> 
> I get your point but they know it can change fast with out action, we will get a new bill very soon, I am sure of it.


Im sure too. 
Electric, gas, cable, phone, tax and medical....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> yes as long as they see the unemployment rate dropping (fast or slow) there is no urgency to pass any bill for the average billies.
> 
> the only thing pelosi did out of urgency was calling back all congressmen from vacation to vote on the post office bill.. in reality stimiulus bill wasnt a big of a deal for her


Your last sentence I agree with totally.
30 million UI needing relief.
The entire country in need of 2nd round of Stymulous checks.
All this and zero urgency by piggy Pelosi.
She is a pile of steaming manure.



bethswannns said:


> Divorce in the USA, the men gets treated badly 99% of the time--- They lose more than 50% (sometimes 70-80% when they have children) of their asset to their former wives.
> 
> In China, the male gets way better protection.. He gets to keep the house and custody of the children.. The government realized women are trying to profit from a quick marriage and divorce so the women usually gets nothing. The court also make divorce cases not easy to process..
> 
> Based on logic and common sense, China's divorce law made more sense.


I think in China it's a case of females being treated as chatel.

That is funny



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im sure too.
> Electric, gas, cable, phone, tax and medical....


That is funny


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Sorry, the only stand alone that might happen is the airline bill.
> 
> The rest of it, not going to happen.


Scratch that.

It's all or nothing.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/08/pel...or-airlines-without-bigger-stimulus-bill.html


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im sure too.
> Electric, gas, cable, phone, tax and medical....


And good food and booze.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> It's all or nothing.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/08/pel...or-airlines-without-bigger-stimulus-bill.html


Love it Piggy Pelosi continues to reinforce my definition of her as stinky gooey pond scum. Thanks Piggy !!!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why does Pelosi INTENTIONALLY POISON THESE PACKAGES WITH BENIFITS FOR ILLEGALS !!!???
> 
> THIS PACKAGE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT AMERICANS !!!
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH PELOSI ?


Please supply a link from a reputable source, or I shall have to file this under FAKE NEWS!


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

"Well, I shut down talks two days ago because they weren't working out," the president told Fox Business on Thursday morning. "Now they are starting to work out, we're starting to have some very productive talks. I believe [House Speaker Nancy Pelosi] wants it to happen because it's so good for our country - we really need it."

These people are useless turds, fire them all! As soon as the market tanked 600 points the talks were back on. Now it's all friendly talks and urgency to get something done. Meanwhile the bar and restaurant owner, airline and hotel workers are all screwed. Before the market almost collapsed in ten minutes it was all about the election.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> Divorce in the USA, the men gets treated badly 99% of the time--- They lose more than 50% (sometimes 70-80% when they have children) of their asset to their former wives.


Back when I was an employed rocket scientist in the '90s (yes, this is no lie), there was a 40-ish colleague that got divorced and who had 4 kids and a stay-at-home wife. The divorce judge allowed him to live on $600/mo.     The poor guy was brown bagging it, and even then he seemed to be on a diet.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

New weekly unemployment insurance claims have held below the *psychologically important *1 million mark for the past six consecutive weeks, but have so far failed to break below 800,000 since the start of the pandemic. At 840,000 last week's new claims remained at a level still handily above the pre-pandemic record high of 695,000 from 1982.

*See it's all head games and BS. Keep being distracted by Trump and Pelosi arguments while they rake in billions manipulating the stock market.*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Please supply a link from a reputable source, or I shall have to file this under FAKE NEWS!


I think there is concrete evidence that the money


jeanocelot said:


> Please supply a link from a reputable source, or I shall have to file this under FAKE NEWS!


I don't think she even denies it



KDH said:


> New weekly unemployment insurance claims have held below the *psychologically important *1 million mark for the past six consecutive weeks, but have so far failed to break below 800,000 since the start of the pandemic. At 840,000 last week's new claims remained at a level still handily above the pre-pandemic record high of 695,000 from 1982.
> 
> *See it's all head games and BS. Keep being distracted by Trump and Pelosi arguments while they rake in billions manipulating the stock market.*


Does that include the 30 to housand airline workers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> Please supply a link from a reputable source, or I shall have to file this under FAKE NEWS!


READ THE BILL.
WITH 1 OR BOTH EYES OPEN !

* SOURCE

( some people, do not need to beTold what to Think !)
FREE WILL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> READ THE BILL.
> WITH 1 OR BOTH EYES OPEN !
> 
> * SOURCE
> ...


Liberals are getting crapped on I love it



Jimmy44 said:


> Liberals are getting crapped on I love it


No place for them to hide exposure is a *****


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think there is concrete evidence that the money
> I don't think she even denies it
> 
> 
> Does that include the 30 to housand airline workers.


No the number doesn't include Airline workers or any new claims in CA. Our EDD here stopped processing claims for two weeks audit some current claims.

With twitter and instant news it's simple for those in power to manipulate the market. They can make billions within ten minutes buying a dip and then selling a spike. They know when these spikes and dips will occur because they cause them with their tweets. Regular traders are just guessing, these people (Trump, Pelosi ect...) are not guessing at all. *Don't believe me? google 'senator insider trading' and read.*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> No the number doesn't include Airline workers or any new claims in CA. Our EDD here stopped processing claims for two weeks audit some current claims.
> 
> With twitter and instant news it's simple for those in power to manipulate the market. They can make billions within ten minutes buying a dip and then selling a spike. They know when these spikes and dips will occur because they cause them with their tweets. Regular traders are just guessing, these people (Trump, Pelosi ect...) are not guessing at all. *Don't believe me? google 'senator insider trading' and read.*


Don't you have to have investments in blind trusts so this won't happen.



Jimmy44 said:


> Don't you have to have investments in blind trusts so this won't happen.


But people like Warren Buffett has this power. If he says he is going to buy say GE that stock would spike because of the volume of his purchase.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't you have to have investments in blind trusts so this won't happen.
> 
> 
> But people like Warren Buffett has this power. If he says he is going to buy say GE that stock would spike because of the volume of his purchase.


Right, Buffett is another market manipulator that people blindly listen to.The difference is someone like Trump or Pelosi has the ability to distract everyone while the illegal trading is happening. Everyone is so worried about stimulus and their party being correct they don't see what's happening right in front of them. The Market took a 600 point dive and then a 800 point swing up on two tweets. This type of activity is happening on a weekly basis right in front of us!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> Right, Buffett is another market manipulator that people blindly listen to.The difference is someone like Trump or Pelosi has the ability to distract everyone while the illegal trading is happening. Everyone is so worried about stimulus and their party being correct they don't see what's happening right in front of them. The Market took a 600 point dive and then a 800 point swing up on two tweets. This type of activity is happening on a weekly basis right in front of us!


I guess if you have that inside information you make a killing.
I really do not understand where inside information is considered and where it ends.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Several (18) Dems voted against the $2.2 Trillion bill
What does that tell you?
Why don't you read some of their comments and then ask yourself if Nancy is negotiating in good faith.

In total, 18 House Democrats voted against the legislation and no Republicans voted in favor of it. However, Roll Call reports that the "largely symbolic" package could have been derailed had 10 absent GOP lawmakers voted against it.

According to Politico, many House Democrats expressed frustration with the negotiations process and personally texted Pelosi on Thursday urging her to take up Mnuchin on the Trump administration's $1.6 trillion coronavirus package offer, which he made earlier this week.

"Republicans have put forward a serious offer and I think leadership should stay at the table and get this across the finish line," said Congressman Ben McAdams (D-UT) on Thursday, reports Politico. "It's a serious offer and a good faith offer, and it feels like we are close."

"This is going nowhere, we know it's going nowhere. This is just a vote to make people feel good," said Congresswoman Cindy Axne (D-IA) of the Democrat-backed coronavirus legislation, reported the news agency. "I want to help people, and that means sitting at the table and getting the damn deal done."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DJT's Hair said:


> Sounds like the Dems grabbed you by the package. My stimulus will be the greatest stimulus ever. Huge!





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Several (18) Dems voted against the $2.2 Trillion bill
> What does that tell you?
> Why don't you read some of their comments and then ask yourself if Nancy is negotiating in good faith.
> 
> ...


I have been saying the exact same thing.
You nailed it and you get it.
I must have explained a million times that the bill they think should have been agreed upon was 2 Trillion over budget.
But again thanks for the great reply.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have been saying the exact same thing.
> You nailed it and you get it.
> I must have explained a million times that the bill they think should have been agreed upon was 2 Trillion over budget.
> But again thanks for the great reply.





















Total joke and I feel you.
I've made my thoughts known throughout this thread and I'm shocked at some of the comments from people that I respect.
They just blindly fall in line and pretend that Nancy is working for the people.
Get a grip...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DJT's Hair said:


> Sounds like the Dems grabbed you by the package. My stimulus will be the greatest stimulus ever. Huge!





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 513855
> 
> 
> View attachment 513856
> ...


Thanks for the charts that spell it out in black and white.
Your last sentence is perfect and truly sums it up.
Thanks again for the fair and honest reply.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Several (18) Dems voted against the $2.2 Trillion bill
> What does that tell you?
> Why don't you read some of their comments and then ask yourself if Nancy is negotiating in good faith.
> 
> ...


And all Democrats and one Republican voted against Republicans dead in the water skinny 500B bill.

What does that tell you?



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 513855
> 
> 
> View attachment 513856
> ...


Here's the article where those charts came from explaining WHY California, New York AND Texas AND Florida would recieve more money.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/08/a-b...ill-is-actually-a-bailout-of-blue-states.html
BTW, to clarify things a little, CA and NY are blue states.

FL and TX are red states.

For now.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I guess if you have that inside information you make a killing.
> I really do not understand where inside information is considered and where it ends.


They know that their words effect the market, tweets and social media posts are seen by millions within seconds. They can have a broker on standby to make trades for them and we would never know the difference.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> They know that their words effect the market, tweets and social media posts are seen by millions within seconds. They can have a broker on standby to make trades for them and we would never know the difference.


Yes also find managers make huge purchases


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

How’s the job hunt going guys?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> How's the job hunt going guys?


Lots of Jobs available for the Holidays !

Better " GET IT WHILE YOU CAN " !


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

observer said:


> And all Democrats and one Republican voted against Republicans dead in the water skinny 500B bill.
> 
> What does that tell you?


It tells me that they should meet in the middle at $1.6? As the White house is offering? Maybe?



observer said:


> BTW, to clarify things a little, CA and NY are blue states.


Thanks for enlightening me. What's your point?



observer said:


> Here's the article where those charts came from explaining WHY California, New York AND Texas AND Florida would recieve more money.


I've read the article. You can splain it away with your "BTW" and "WHY" in aggressive caps all you like. It doesn't change the fact that 18 dems voted against her bill because it is (let me try your clever caps move) COMPLETELY unreasonable.
She won't budge because she is playing politics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 513912


***** EXACTLY !!!!!*****


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> It tells me that they should meet in the middle at $1.6? As the White house is offering? Maybe?
> 
> Thanks for enlightening me. What's your point?
> 
> ...


And leave poor @Jimmy44 and people of color out in the street? Don't they deserve Unemployment? WHERE'S THEIR MONEY?

How heartless of you.

My point is, as I'm sure you know, that just posting two charts without context is misleading.

The top four states, two Democrat and two Republican, recieve more aid according to your chart BECAUSE THEY HAVE MORE UNEMPLOYED WORKERS.

I wrote these and those words in CAPS to emphasize NOT TO BE AGGRESIVE. 

No kidding, you don't think Trump, Munchkin, Meadows and McConnell are playing politics?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

observer said:


> My point is, as I'm sure you know, that just posting two charts without context is misleading.


I've posted several examples throughout this thread as to why this bill is trash and never stood a chance of passing.
I can't help it if you chose one.



observer said:


> No kidding, you don't think Trump, Munchkin, Meadows and McConnell are playing politics?


Of course they are.
That doesn't mean $1.6 isn't a solid GOOD FAITH offer.
We're not negotiating a car sale, we're in the political realm where "so many lives are at stake" lol

What's wrong with "The Problem Solvers" proposed idea? It's in the same realistic $1.5 Trillion range as the White House.
Buuuuut nope. Nancy says no. It doesn't go far enough so you get nothing.


----------



## Outaker (Sep 18, 2020)

Trump is trash.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've posted several examples throughout this thread as to why this bill is trash and never stood a chance of passing.
> I can't help it if you chose one.
> 
> Of course they are.
> ...


Yea, and the same could be said for the Republican skinny bill.

It had ZERO chance (there I go with my emphasizing again) of passing.

ZERO.

It's really hard for us to tell how much is really needed and how much is wanted.

I think they are going to wind up settling around 1.8T, just so both sides look good and can say they fought the good fight.

If Pelosi is really confident that Biden will win and Dems are going to flip the Senate, she'll accept lower and try for more later.

I really hope they do settle for 1.6 or 1.8 and place the ball squarely in to Republicans hands.

I can hardly wait to see what Republican Senators will do then.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

observer said:


> Yea, and the same could be said for the Republican skinny bill.


Well yes but the skinny bill was a middle finger (politically) to the original $3.4 Trillion HEROES act.
Both bills are the same political gesture imo

*HEROES in caps was used for accuracy and not aggression BTW 



observer said:


> I think they are going to wind up settling around 1.8T, just so both sides look good and can say they fought the good fight.


This has been my thought for weeks now and I completely agree. 
I just wish Nancy would save all of the lib immigration, no ID/signatures on absentee ballots, etc out of this bill. It has no place and has zero to do with the pandemic. She knows damn well that shit will never fly and it makes her argument for covid needs appear weak and disingenuous.



observer said:


> I can hardly wait to see what Republican Senators will do then.


Mitch will bless the bill if the White House approves.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well yes but the skinny bill was a middle finger (politically) to the original $3.4 Trillion HEROES act.
> Both bills are the same political gesture imo
> 
> *HEROES in caps was used for accuracy and not aggression BTW
> ...


Mitch might but there are plenty of Republican Senators that won't.

We'll see in a couple weeks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> How's the job hunt going guys?


92% of Americans have jobs.

And then there's this thread.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nancy Pelosi is a blessing to you all


----------



## EndofUber (Nov 8, 2019)

I don’t think there will be a stimulus


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

We got a BIG world of hurt coming our way folks.

The slow down in economy at the same time that the gov't spends pallets of money that it doesn't have.
More than 5 million people are behind in their real estate mortgage payments right now.
Nearly 6.5 million households are behind in their rent.
Over 7 million Americans are behind in their car payments, right now.

And, that's as of right now. What will it look like in January? Worse.

There is a moratorium on enforcement of many overdue bills right now.
What happens when that moratorium ends? It will have to sooner or later; and the longer the moratorium lasts, the more severe the effects will be.

You think the recession of 06 to 09 was bad?
You ain't seen nuthin' yet.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

EndofUber said:


> I don't think there will be a stimulus


Agreed and there is one reason


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Agreed and there is one reason


Trump?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Agreed and there is one reason


Mcconell?



EndofUber said:


> I don't think there will be a stimulus


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/cor...nline|story|&par=googlenewstand&doc=106737463
Even if Pelosi and Munchkin agree TODAY, McConnell will punt it to after the election.

If Trump wins, they may or may not approve a new bill.

If Biden wins and the Senate is flipped Democrat, there will be a new stimulus bill.

If Biden wins and the Senate remains Republican, there will be no new stimulus bill.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> Wow.. Talk about winning????
> 
> Stock Market are dipping with this news..
> 
> ...


8.4% and rising as more and more companies have run out of stimulus money and PPP to pay those payroll dollars.

Don't listen to the "1.1 million 'new' jobs for the quarter" crap because they then announce 830,000 new unemployment claims for the month.



observer said:


> Mcconell?
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/cor...nline|story|&par=googlenewstand&doc=106737463
> ...


That punt might actually cost him an election.

Just a matter of if the people looking at evictions get out and vote...


----------



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

observer said:


> Mcconell?
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/cor...nline|story|&par=googlenewstand&doc=106737463
> ...


Trump/ his administration/GOP have alot of pressure on their shoulders for this upcoming election.. It will probably be a sweep victory for Liberals. I want it to be a sweep so there is less of a roadblock to pass any bill..

No stimulus package
#1 covid leader of the world
riot
eviction, business shut down

people got affected by these things will likely to have hatred to what the current administration/GOP are doing. they will likely to vote democrats.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> Trump/ his administration/GOP have alot of pressure on their shoulders for this upcoming election.. It will probably be a sweep victory for Liberals. I want it to be a sweep so there is less of a roadblock to pass any bill..
> 
> No stimulus package
> #1 covid leader of the world
> ...


LOL


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> Trump/ his administration/GOP have alot of pressure on their shoulders for this upcoming election.. It will probably be a sweep victory for Liberals. I want it to be a sweep so there is less of a roadblock to pass any bill..
> 
> No stimulus package
> #1 covid leader of the world
> ...


How's the Uber/Lyft demand for you in Fantasyland? Getting a lot of rides?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 92% of Americans have jobs.
> 
> And then there's this thread.


I've been doing a headcount of friends and family.

I don't know of one person who is currently unemployed.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

steveNYC said:


>


******bag Pelosi will screw it up. 
Her shriveled up brain is actually spending her time on the 25th amendment.



observer said:


> I've been doing a headcount of friends and family.
> 
> I don't know of one person who is currently unemployed.


I don't think 92% is very good


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/tru...us-offer-to-1point8-trillion-sources-say.html


Jimmy44 said:


> @@@@@@bag Pelosi will screw it up.
> Her shriveled up brain is actually spending her time on the 25th amendment.
> 
> 
> I don't think 92% is very good


More likely to happen is Mitch will screw it up by spending his time on confirming Barrett.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/tru...us-offer-to-1point8-trillion-sources-say.html
> 
> More likely to happen is Mitch will screw it up by spending his time on confirming Barrett.


Fart face Pelosi is putting all her time and effort into 25th amendment



observer said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/tru...us-offer-to-1point8-trillion-sources-say.html
> 
> More likely to happen is Mitch will screw it up by spending his time on confirming Barrett.


Like that would ever happen


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Fart face Pelosi is putting all her time and effort into 25th amendment
> 
> 
> Like that would ever happen


What is McConnell doing?

He's not even involved in negotiations and he's the one that has to get it approved.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

(Reuters) - 'Wall Street's main indexes opened higher on Friday, setting up the S&P 500 and the Dow for their second straight weekly gain on hopes of more federal fiscal aid and growing expectations of a Democratic victory in next month's presidential election.'

Recent trading on Wall Street has been *dictated by negotiations in Washington on more fiscal stimulus* as signs of a slowdown in the domestic economic recovery sparked calls for more aid for businesses and households.

This is all about the stock market, helping people (other than the rich) is not a priority. At the end of all of this there will be huge market correction, mass evictions, real estate foreclosures, student loan defaults and a long depression. The rich (Trump, Pelosi ect..) will benefit from hedge fund schemes and real estate purging and common people are screwed.

Wake up people it's all a scam. "on a scale like you've never seen." Sound familiar? None of these government con artist care about whether you die or not. Trump, Biden,Pelosi, none of them. The people in congress that do care have zero power. You could homeless tomorrow and they would say "hang in there help is coming."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> What is McConnell doing?
> 
> He's not even involved in negotiations and he's the one that has to get it approved.


Boy you really don't get it.
Nancy and President Trump that's it.
No Schumer no Mitch just those two.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Boy you really don't get it.
> Nancy and President Trump that's it.
> No Schumer no Mitch just those two.


Lol. No, You don't get it.

Trump has no power over a second stimulus bill.

The only thing he can do is suggest.

McConnell decides if you get anything.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol. No, You don't get it.
> 
> Trump has no power over a second stimulus bill.
> 
> ...


Dream on


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> McConnell decides if you get anything.


not exaclty true. McTurtle won't do anything unless he knows Trump will sign it. Not exaclty how the founding fathers wanted the separate portions of government to work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KDH said:


> This is all about the stock market, helping people (other than the rich) is not a priority. At the end of all of this there will be huge market correction, mass evictions, real estate foreclosures, student loan defaults and a long depression. The rich (Trump, Pelosi ect..) will benefit from hedge fund schemes and real estate purging and common people are screwed.


I agree with you 100%.
I am amazed that more people don't see it.

I figure pretty soon too. Like within a year ... what's your opinion on time left?

Also, are you _sure_ you are in San Francisco?
Look around, be sure. You're in SF?
Haven't been there long, eh?
Here's a tip: Don't drink the water. I think there's something in the water there. Those people are crazy.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> not exaclty true. McTurtle won't do anything unless he knows Trump will sign it. Not exaclty how the founding fathers wanted the separate portions of government to work.


They didn't anticipate the courts granting themselves the power of Judicial Review either. The whole system sucks and needs revolution.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> not exaclty true. McTurtle won't do anything unless he knows Trump will sign it. Not exaclty how the founding fathers wanted the separate portions of government to work.


Trump has already said he wants a BIG stimulus bill, bigger than what Democrats and Republicans want.

McConnell knows he won't get the votes necessary to pass it from Republican Senators.

He won't even bring it up for a vote before the election because he knows voters will be pissed at Republicans and vote them out of office if it doesn't pass.

Once the election is over there will be no pressure to pass a new bill.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/09/cor...mcconnell-says-relief-deal-unlikely-soon.html


Jimmy44 said:


> Dream on


Trump doesn't control the purse strings. The House and Senate do.

Have Trump do another Executive Order, see what that gets him.

Nothing.

There's not enough money for him to divert to pay for a new stimulus bill.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 513944


Shhhhh don't tap your iphone too loud.
You might wake up one of your 13 roommates and screw up your $650 rent payment.
Do you need to borrow my fios connection or you good?
LOL
Sweet deal bro....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Shhhhh don't tap your iphone too loud.
> You might wake up one of your 13 roommates and screw up your $650 rent payment.
> Do you need to borrow my fios connection or you good?
> LOL
> ...


13 roommates? Yeah ok bro. It's called sharing a $1200 apartment with a gf. It is a sweet deal though! :smiles:

Even if she leaves me, I'll be fine. I don't need to borrow a damn thing. Do you?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> 13 roommates? Yeah ok bro. It's called sharing a $1200 apartment with a gf. It is a sweet deal though! :smiles:
> 
> Even if she leaves me, I'll be fine. I don't need to borrow a damn thing. Do you?
> 
> View attachment 514248


So you are dik deep in debt and make as much as a below average uber driver?
Your gf pays the utilities while you troll an uber site?
LOL
I'm sorry Bernie didn't come through for you.
$650 rent? Really?
Hahahahaha
I'd say she could do better but I'm guessing you guys have a bond so #blessed



ColdRider said:


> I don't need to borrow a damn thing. Do you?


No I have zero debt and I've never had to split the bills with a gf, errrrrrrrrrrrrr co-dependent that might "leave me" Bahahahaha
Yet you're on here consistently trolling people who lost their jobs? Through no fault of their own. While you pay your $650 rent?

I'm sure you've already noticed her lack of attention when you tell a story. How she keeps her phone screen side down on your cragslist ikea couch. Don't worry, she isn't lacking interest, she's "truly" just staying at a "friends" house this weekend.

D - level trolling champ.
Do better...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> So you are dik deep in debt and make as much as a below average uber driver?
> Your gf pays the utilities while you troll an uber site?
> LOL
> I'm sorry Bernie didn't come through for you.
> ...


Yeah bro, so deep in debt omg. Idk what I'm going to do!

Bernie? You must be smoking rocks. I don't need some old geezer or anyone to pay my shit. I take care of my debt.










Three months left in the year and I'm not destroying my property to make money.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Yeah bro, so deep in debt omg. Idk what I'm going to do!
> 
> Bernie? You must be smoking rocks. I don't need some old geezer or anyone to pay my shit. I take care of my debt.
> 
> ...


Sick bro!!!
You're like one of those dudes who informs the ladies how big your junk is.
Sept in this case, you use pie charts lol

No wonder Megaaaan is spending this weekend at "her parents house"
Cough
Cough
*Chads house


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@ANThonyBoreDaneCook and @ColdRider thank you for the entertainment!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> @ANThonyBoreDaneCook and @ColdRider thank you for the entertainment!


Thank his girl.
That rent gonna be $1300 next month.

: (


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mch said:


> @ANThonyBoreDaneCook and @ColdRider thank you for the entertainment!


sorry @mch 


ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sick bro!!!
> You're like one of those dudes who informs the ladies how big your junk is.
> Sept in this case, you use pie charts lol
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I didn't know you were one of the ones that lost their job. I didn't realize recommending people to get up and look for work instead of trying to assign the blame to democrats or republicans like you and others have been doing is considered trolling.

I figured waiting on politicians to pass something when they're known for dragging their feet may not be the best plan.

I'll be more sensitive from now on

_Screw being responsible for your life! These politicians better pass a cheese bill to help the less fortunate like you immediately or we'll vote for the opposition!_

Is that better?


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Fellosi is starving everyone because most of the country doesn't want to give illegals money or let prisoners out. The pork is prob the 400 billion difference from the 2.2 they proposed and the 1.8 counteroffer.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

SteveAvery said:


> I was looking forward to all the retro unemployment and stimulus check. 6-8k worth of money I was going to use to move states and finally leave CA. Very bad news.


You will be getting your cheese very soon.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

without the second cheese bill, the economy will continue to stall.. 
10% of restaurants and other businesses have already closed + airline furloughed + cinema close down + hotel closed etc.. 

I feel bad for struggling people who don't have a job or not eligible to collect unemployment at this time..


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> Wow.. Talk about winning????
> 
> Stock Market are dipping with this news..
> 
> ...


Nice cheese coming very shortly.............


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I've considered leaving California as well. But why do you need $8,000 to move? Do you owe money to the bank or something?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I agree with you 100%.
> I am amazed that more people don't see it.
> 
> I figure pretty soon too. Like within a year ... what's your opinion on time left?
> ...


I was born and raised in the SF Bay Area in Berkeley. Most of the people here (including the homeless) are not from here.The tech workers are mostly east coast and midwest transplants. Most of my friends I grew up with in the 70's and 80's live in other states or own homes (myself included) here. Most of the current population got here yesterday.

There are plenty of moderate people here.The transplants on the far right and ultra liberal native boomers are destroying this place with their 'lack of common sense' political arguing. Every city in America sends their homeless here and our local government welcomes and pays them to do drugs. When I was a kid it was different. We protested (had plenty of issues to solve) and fought for rights but we also helped get homeless people into rehab.We also started lunch / breakfast /grocery programs and free medical clinics for kids that are still here today. Now we just put up billboards that encourage drug use with a friend and the use of NARCAN. The conservatives just complain and politic to move the homeless to another location.NIMBY politics is their answer to everything. As long I don't see them it's ok with me is their general way of thinking. There is no sense of community here anymore, it's us against them.

Bottom line: I pay attention and read between the lines. I don't follow a hard party line because most of the politics (conservative and liberal) is BS. The lack of common sense in taking hard stances that have not worked for decades is pointless. Just look at stimulus negotiations. Do you really believe these people couldn't come to an agreement if they really wanted to? The UNITED has been removed from the STATES.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/10/politics/stimulus-talks-pelosi-senate-gop-trump/index.html


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Told ya...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

observer said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/10/politics/stimulus-talks-pelosi-senate-gop-trump/index.html


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...se-pelosi-says-offer-insufficient/ar-BB19Tig3
"Mnuchin has already alienated some in his party by moving toward policies in the House Democrats' $2.2 trillion proposal that they oppose. His counteroffer contains language allowing taxpayer-funded abortions through Obamacare and stimulus checks to undocumented immigrants, according to a person familiar with the matter -- measures anathema to many GOP lawmakers."

What do these things have to do with the pandemic?
Taxpayer funded abortions?
They even conceded LOL

Good faith Nancy at it again....


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Drivingforfun said:


> Not to get Political... But since you started it... Pelosi is a sorry piece of .... And your boy Biden can't hold a coherent conversation... And your morons want that for the president of the United States... I'm pretty sure you have to have a IQ under 80 to even qualify as a Democrat...
> 
> But Trump's the problem... Bahahaha as if.


This was running the show

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ87H4id75rXSrOJXPuiiAX03Nhz8H9UuDM1Q&usqp=CAU


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...se-pelosi-says-offer-insufficient/ar-BB19Tig3
> "Mnuchin has already alienated some in his party by moving toward policies in the House Democrats' $2.2 trillion proposal that they oppose. His counteroffer contains language allowing taxpayer-funded abortions through Obamacare and stimulus checks to undocumented immigrants, according to a person familiar with the matter -- measures anathema to many GOP lawmakers."
> 
> What do these things have to do with the pandemic?
> ...


That was Munchkins counteroffer.

Regardless, It wouldn't have passed the Republican Senate, they think it was too much money.

I think we can kiss another stimulus bill goodbye unless Biden wins and the Senate flips to Democrats.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

observer said:


> That was Munchkins counteroffer.


No that language is in her bill.
That is him conceding. He didn't just say "hey Nancy, how about I toss in some taxpayer funded abortions and we bang out this deal. Whatta ya say huh?"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> No that language is in her bill.
> That is him conceding. He didn't just say "hey Nancy, how about I toss in some taxpayer funded abortions and we bang out this deal. Whatta ya say huh?"


If he didn't want it in there he could have left it out. By him conceding that means he agrees with it.

This new stimulus bill and Trumps Executive Order were just big distractions from the beginning. Munchkin and Trump shielded Republican Senators from any backlash at the ballot box.

That is really what this "negotiation" was all about from the beginning.

The negotiations should have been between Pelosi and McConnell. Trump and Munchkin should have stayed out of it.

They had no power to pass any agreement.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

McTurtle strikes back.

You...Ain't...Getting...S**t!










https://www.axios.com/mcconnell-tru...rus-047f88fd-5138-4987-b042-245045b4456d.html


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> And Pelosi " Champion of the Poor"
> Is worth $120 MILLION
> from her $223,000.00 Salary . . .
> 
> ...


^^^This^^^ one of the things I like to look at is how do politicians become obscenely rich off government jobs.

Especially the career politicians, and yet we wonder how petroleum, pharmaceutical, and tech companies have greater influence in this country than the millions of voters.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/10/10/senate-republicans-coronavirus-deal-428503


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ one of the things I like to look at is how do politicians become obscenely rich off government jobs.
> 
> Especially the career politicians, and yet we wonder how petroleum, pharmaceutical, and tech companies have greater influence in this country than the millions of voters.


https://moneyinc.com/nancy-pelosi-net-worth/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KDH said:


> I was born and raised in the SF Bay Area in Berkeley. Most of the people here (including the homeless) are not from here.The tech workers are mostly east coast and midwest transplants. Most of my friends I grew up with in the 70's and 80's live in other states or own homes (myself included) here. Most of the current population got here yesterday.
> 
> There are plenty of moderate people here.The transplants on the far right and ultra liberal native boomers are destroying this place with their 'lack of common sense' political arguing. Every city in America sends their homeless here and our local government welcomes and pays them to do drugs. When I was a kid it was different. We protested (had plenty of issues to solve) and fought for rights but we also helped get homeless people into rehab.We also started lunch / breakfast /grocery programs and free medical clinics for kids that are still here today. Now we just put up billboards that encourage drug use with a friend and the use of NARCAN. The conservatives just complain and politic to move the homeless to another location.NIMBY politics is their answer to everything. As long I don't see them it's ok with me is their general way of thinking. There is no sense of community here anymore, it's us against them.
> 
> Bottom line: I pay attention and read between the lines. I don't follow a hard party line because most of the politics (conservative and liberal) is BS. The lack of common sense in taking hard stances that have not worked for decades is pointless. Just look at stimulus negotiations. Do you really believe these people couldn't come to an agreement if they really wanted to? The UNITED has been removed from the STATES.


We have very similar backgrounds.
Sounds like you may be a few years younger than I.

I was born at Alta Bates in Berkeley in 1953
I came of age in SF, in the late 60's and early 70's.
Lived in SF during the 'summer of love' and it didn't look anything like Portland in 2020. 
Chased hippy girls in the Ashbury District.

Did my share of protesting.
Got my first whiff of tear gas on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley during the People's Park demonstrations.

I will be leaving California in the spring, and I love this state as only a Native Son could; but it has changed too much for me. Time to go.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ one of the things I like to look at is how do politicians become obscenely rich off government jobs.


Hahaha
That chair costs more than @ColdRider 's $7,800 yearly "actual" living expenses


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

The cheese is on the way people, seriously the Democrats will take this one.

https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...more-everything-in-it-including-a-1200-check/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Hahaha
> That chair costs more than @ColdRider 's $7,800 yearly "actual" living expenses
> 
> View attachment 514438


Not sure what's up your ass about me but..

keeping living expenses low
renting or buying something you can barely afford
Which is the *smart* choice?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Not sure what's up your ass about me but..
> 
> keeping living expenses low
> renting or buying something you can barely afford
> Which is the *smart* choice?


Did you pee in his Cheerios or something?



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Hahaha
> That chair costs more than @ColdRider 's $7,800 yearly "actual" living expenses
> 
> View attachment 514438


Not gonna lie. I'd totally do young Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Did you pee in his Cheerios or something?
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie. I'd totally do young Nancy Pelosi.
> ...


Hell, I'd do a current day Nancy.
On video.
And I'd make her scream.
hehehe


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Hell, I'd do a current day Nancy.
> On video.
> And I'd make her scream.
> hehehe


Ehhh I still have some issues.
That neck....


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Republicans not only hate people on welfare, they hate the working poor too (including some Uber drivers). No matter how low the welfare numbers fell during Obama’s term, what Trump and the Republicans did was give a large permanent tax break to the wealthy and only a temporary one year break to the working poor. So, who is going to make up the permanent tax break for the rich? The middle class and working poor that’s who.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Jim1234 said:


> Republicans not only hate people on welfare, they hate the working poor too (including some Uber drivers). No matter how low the welfare numbers fell during Obama's term, what Trump and the Republicans did was give a large permanent tax break to the wealthy and only a temporary one year break to the working poor. So, who is going to make up the permanent tax break for the rich? The middle class and working poor that's who.


I have always said if the Republicans just gave a shit about the little guy they would rule forever, but no greed I believe stops this. You have to admit 5% of world population and the richest county by far but they hesitate to help the little guy, other countries do not hesitate, WTF............... is wrong with that....................?

I also think this is why Trump will win, as we all know many in his party don't like him, he is the new Republican president and I believe with his business savvy and balls he is great for the little guy, in my many years in US never have seen an rocking economy you have to admit......... Wait for the next US president nominee after Trump, ha ha ha, the doors are open my friends.


----------



## EasyBreezy (Oct 31, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> We have very similar backgrounds.
> Sounds like you may be a few years younger than I.
> 
> I was born at Alta Bates in Berkeley in 1953
> ...


Alta bates was my place of birth as well. You are closer to my parents age but I remember the protest in Berkeley as a toddler. My father was a Panther. I went to Willard, Longfellow, Berkeley High and hung out on the ave all day every summer. Don't leave Brother the Area needs you :smiles:


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> We have very similar backgrounds.
> Sounds like you may be a few years younger than I.
> 
> I was born at Alta Bates in Berkeley in 1953
> ...


Alta bates was my place of birth as well. You are closer to my parents age but I remember the protest in Berkeley as a toddler. My father was a Panther and war vet. I went to Willard, Longfellow, Berkeley High and hung out on the ave all day every summer. Don't leave Brother the Bay Area needs you  I agree, Portland started off well intentioned but has become more a problem than a solution.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I grew up in The Hood.
Went to Richmond Union High - the old brick building on 23rd Street.
I lived in The Projects off of Cutting Ave; the only white boy for six blocks in any direction.
Got my ass beat regularly by "black panthers" because I'm white.

I left the Bay Area twenty or more years ago.
Come spring I will leave the state.
The people here don't 'need' me - I'm not welcome any more.
Because I am white.
Familiar.

I am a native son who mourns for his state.
It used to be a garden - - -



KDH said:


> Portland started off well intentioned but has become more a problem than a solution.


They all start out with good intentions.
Soviet Union
Cuba
Venezuela


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in The Hood.
> Went to Richmond Union High - the old brick building on 23rd Street.
> I lived in The Projects off of Cutting Ave; the only white boy for six blocks in any direction.
> Got my ass beat regularly by "black panthers" because I'm white.
> ...


That is what is so aggravating about this BLM BS and all the commercials about African Americans and the injustice towards them its all BS, they are the most racist violent people in America.

I lived in the Boston area for 22 years and then Fort Lauderdale/Miami and saw so much racism black on white over the years it is sickening now they are the poor victims, a complete joke............

I almost always lived not far from the hood never in the middle of it like you but close enough. All I ever tried to do was coexist around them and work with them but even though you would find a nice person every now and then the majority look at you like the white boy and that's it.

Now these left wing lunatics create this BS we have to look at daily from ads on cable or the internet not to mention naming streets after thugs now and the rest, the US as a whole is such a messed up place, it's not getting better it's getting worse daily.........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CaptainZazi said:


> I almost always lived not far from the hood never in the middle of it like you but close enough. All I ever tried to do was coexist around them and work with them but even though you would find a nice person every now and then the majority look at you like the white boy and that's it.


I couldn't go to the bathroom alone - bring a friend or pee behind the shop with the other white boys and girls.
Walking home after school was dangerous. Later, in high school, walking thru the parking lot was a danger point.

I learned how to do two things very well. Run ... and fight.
Do the first one first; then find a wall, put your back to it and turn around.
"Step up boys. Who's first?''

They say that no body is born a racist ... it must be taught.
If I am a racist ... who taught me?


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I couldn't go to the bathroom alone - bring a friend or pee behind the shop with the other white boys and girls.
> Walking home after school was dangerous. Later, in high school, walking thru the parking lot was a danger point.
> 
> I learned how to do two things very well. Run ... and fight.
> ...


You are right, no body born racist they teach a lot of us but now with this stupid society no one willing to admit it, the left wing claim the African Americans are under attack, it's really stupid, most of these assholes like the one who just gave you the down thumb with your comment never been around African Americans they live in ****** town somewhere and think the Cosby show is the real African American, it is sickening.............. 99.9% of police shootings have been warranted also, they don't want to listen to a cop or a white guy so they do the stupidest things get killed by a cop and then the dumb asses family becomes millionaires when in fact they deserved it. I carry a gun because of this crazy society and will shoot in a heart beat someone try to hurt me.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in The Hood.
> Went to Richmond Union High - the old brick building on 23rd Street.
> I lived in The Projects off of Cutting Ave; the only white boy for six blocks in any direction.
> Got my ass beat regularly by "black panthers" because I'm white.
> ...


Well that took a negative turn. Sorry if I triggered bad memories for you as that was not my intention. I assumed since you were born here and you mentioned the summer of love your experiences were mostly positive.

I also grew up in the hood (mostly Black/Mexican) and had a couple of white neighbors (Still have friends, white, black, Latino from that neighborhood) and we mostly got along fine. Most of the fighting was because of ego not racism. We had our share of gangs and crime also. Most of us had a sense of community that included everyone,Black, white, Asian, Mexican ect...It wasn't perfect but far from the hell you described. I had my share of negative experiences with whites and my own, but I try not to let those experiences shape my feelings towards others now.

My father was a real Black Panther and did not advocate violence against anybody unless attacked.He experienced the same type of violence you did at the hands of white people (he grew up in the south) during jim crow. He still taught me not to hate or bully anyone for any reason. Like all groups the Panthers had their factions within (some welcomed white involvement others hated white people) Racism is taught to us by our experiences, relatives or both.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

CaptainZazi said:


> You are right, no body born racist they teach a lot of us but now with this stupid society no one willing to admit it, the left wing claim the African Americans are under attack, it's really stupid, most of these @@@@@@@@ like the one who just gave you the down thumb with your comment never been around African Americans they live in ****** town somewhere and think the Cosby show is the real African American, it is sickening.............. 99.9% of police shootings have been warranted also, they don't want to listen to a cop or a white guy so they do the stupidest things get killed by a cop and then the dumb asses family becomes millionaires when in fact they deserved it. I carry a gun because of this crazy society and will shoot in a heart beat someone try to hurt me.


I don't know but you sound awfully high strung to be carrying around a weapon. Maybe try moving if you feel that unsafe.


CaptainZazi said:


> That is what is so aggravating about this BLM BS and all the commercials about African Americans and the injustice towards them its all BS, they are the most racist violent people in America.
> 
> I lived in the Boston area for 22 years and then Fort Lauderdale/Miami and saw so much racism black on white over the years it is sickening now they are the poor victims, a complete joke............
> 
> ...


You are calling people lunatics but you sound like one yourself. "99.9% of police shootings are Warranted." Where did you get that statistic from? ****** town? That's an awfully racist statement for someone complaining about us being "the most racist and violent people in America." Why would you assume everyone thinks reality is the same as a TV show? That's like saying I think all white people are like the characters in "Leave it to Beaver.' "Real African Americans." ? So you walk through life under the assumption that we are all exactly the same based on our ethnic label? You don't think affluent or regular blue collar middle class African americans exist? Let me guess, we all steal, collect welfare, rob white people and fight with police?


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

KDH said:


> I don't know but you sound awfully high strung to be carrying around a weapon. Maybe try moving if you feel that unsafe.
> 
> You are calling people lunatics but you sound like one yourself. "99.9% of police shootings are Warranted." Where did you get that statistic from? ****** town? That's an awfully racist statement for someone complaining about us being "the most racist and violent people in America." Why would you assume everyone thinks reality is the same as a TV show? That's like saying I think all white people are like the characters in "Leave it to Beaver.' "Real African Americans." ? So you walk through life under the assumption that we are all exactly the same based on our ethnic label? You don't think affluent or regular blue collar middle class African americans exist? Let me guess, we all steal, collect welfare, rob white people and fight with police?


The reason I will only say a very few things to you is because you are full of nonsense, just the statement where you say that I am from the hood and yes there were fights but there wasn't racism is so much garbage I don't know where to begin, talk to someone else I have no time for your BS............ And another thing to, I don't even believe for a second you are from the hood just another left wing lunatic with shit coming out of his or her mouth at an alarming rate. now go away..............


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

CaptainZazi said:


> The reason I will only say a very few things to you is because you are full of nonsense, just the statement where you say that I am from the hood and yes there were fights but there wasn't racism is so much garbage I don't know where to begin, talk to someone else I have no time for your BS............ And another thing to, I don't even believe for a second you are from the hood just another left wing lunatic with shit coming out of his or her mouth at an alarming rate. You are a large pile of shit with eyes now go away..............


Says the person that can't answer reasonable logical questions and turns to insults. LOL 
Take nap dude

Oh, and I never said there wasn't racism in my neighborhood, I said the fights were mostly about ego and not racism. Learn to read more carefully. DUHHHHH!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KDH said:


> Well that took a negative turn. Sorry if I triggered bad memories for you as that was not my intention. I assumed since you were born here and you mentioned the summer of love your experiences were mostly positive.


No trigger, it's all good.
A person is no less than the sum total of all of their experiences.
No regrets.

My life has been mostly positive, and my early adult life was amazing.
But, that was after I moved away from violent, ignorant and unpredictable ... um ... people.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No trigger, it's all good.
> A person is no less than the sum total of all of their experiences.
> No regrets.
> 
> ...


Right on. My neighborhood was slightly less segregated than Richmond so we all learned to live together. We were a couple mile walk or bus ride from downtown and the University.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 515158


This woman is an embarrassment.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

CaptainZazi said:


> This woman is an embarrassment.


Wolf: "Can you look the American people in the eye and tell them why you won't accept the bill that Trump is putting forward?"

Nancy: "Ask the Republicans! You're a Republican apologist! I know what my people need!!!"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 515158


"_You just don't understand that I'm so much smarter than you, Wolf. If you expect me to serve up a Trump omlette, I'll just have to smash 13 million eggs, get it? Now leave and don't talk to me until next year. A ha ha ha ha ha!"_


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

This woman said that Wolf and CNN are "Republican Apologists"
CNN???

Uhhhhh wut


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> This woman said that Wolf and CNN are "Republican Apologists"
> CNN???


For CNN being call a "Republican Apologist" is about the worst thing you can be called. Pelosi took the gloves off and it was clear she wanted to hurt Wolf in the worst kind of way!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder if The Roman Empire was like this during the last decades.
Did the people distrust and dislike their politicians as much as we do?
Were the politicians as corrupt and generally evil as ours are today?


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

its not looking good


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

Bernie just said if Dems get majority in the Senate after the election, the first order of business will be to pass a massive stimulus bill


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

jmartle said:


> Bernie just said if Dems get majority in the Senate after the election, the first order of business will be to pass a massive stimulus bill


Well that ain't gonna happen. Bernie is a nut.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jmartle said:


> Bernie just said if Dems get majority in the Senate after the election, the first order of business will be to pass a massive stimulus bill


Wasn't aware that Bernie is now in charge of the Democrat party.

Especially considering he's not even a member of the Democrat party.

Fun Fact: Most politicians don't actually do what they say they're going to do.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bernie is a Socialist

Trump is a demagogic wanna be dictator.

Neither are or ever have been Democrats ( well OK Trump was) or Republican

All politicians are lying to you. Trump is just including himself in his lies.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread:

Where's...my...cheese?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I find it ironic that many who claim to be conservative Chump supporters are in favor of "cheese". Back in the 1930s during the Great Depression, there was nothing/nada/zilch if you lost your job. The New Deal was the beginning of positive change.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Westerner said:


> Back in the 1930s during the Great Depression, there was nothing/nada/zilch if you lost your job.


I figure a way higher percentage of people back then had stronger social ties to community organizations, neighbors and family. People looked out for each other.
Nowadays.. So many people in our country are atomized. Churches skew older now, neighbors are transient and anonymous, family members live across the country from each other.



> The New Deal was the beginning of positive change.


If you take the end result of Big Daddy Government intervention like The New Deal, you have 2020 USA, in all its dystopian hellscape glory. That's not positive change at all!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> If you take the end result of Big Daddy Government intervention like The New Deal, you have 2020 USA, in all its dystopian hellscape glory. That's not positive change at all!


No, I don't like big government. But unfortunately, government is the only tool we have to keep huge corporations from destroying the environment and truly making us slaves. The days when the little guy had a chance are long gone, it's the lesser of two evils


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "_You just don't understand that I'm so much smarter than you, Wolf. If you expect me to serve up a Trump omlette, I'll just have to smash 13 million eggs, get it? Now leave and don't talk to me until next year. A ha ha ha ha ha!"_
> 
> View attachment 515183


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

Techie Scum said:


> Send me my $1,200, thieves! &#128545;


They won't, they already have it to their corperate buddies


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Westerner said:


> I find it ironic that many who claim to be conservative Chump supporters are in favor of "cheese". Back in the 1930s during the Great Depression, there was nothing/nada/zilch if you lost your job. The New Deal was the beginning of positive change.


What I find to be even more hilarious/ironic, is all these so called "Orange man bad" bashers & folks who supposedly detest him, coming here & whining about how they're not getting any more checks from the "Orange man bad" they supposedly all "hate/detest".

Then came here AGAIN, saying how much they STILL: "hated/detested orange man bad", when he said he would implement an "EO", allowing folks to receive more PUA $$$. All they did then, was bash him more & then claimed:"He cant do that, that's against the law, he's such a liar, blargle flargle....".

Then, When it turns out it's in no way "illegal" or "against the law", & they began to see/hear realize that others began receiving checks again, "suddenly" their faux "hate" of him dissipated again & they started complaining about how they didn't get their cut of it & "where's my cheese?"

Totally showing their faux "outrage/hatred of orange man bad" & showing just how big a hypocrites they are.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Time to pass the stimulus now...Airport queue at this moment is over 50, usually it’s way lower 😩 I will try tomorrow to do a ride from the airport .😛
At the end of March and early April, it was only 2-3 ants and me 😆


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

jmartle said:


> its not looking good


Pelosi is a stupid *****!!
They have made several offers, but yet she declines them!
**** she's older than dirt and you can't fix stupid. She's for the politics 200%


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> What I find to be even more hilarious/ironic, is all these so called "Orange man bad" bashers & folks who supposedly detest him, coming here & whining about how they're not getting any more checks from the "Orange man bad" they supposedly all "hate/detest".
> 
> Then came here AGAIN, saying how much they STILL: "hated/detested orange man bad", when he said he would implement an "EO", allowing folks to receive more PUA $$$. All they did then, was bash him more & then claimed:"He cant do that, that's against the law, he's such a liar, blargle flargle....".
> 
> ...


If Trump hadn't diverted that money from FEMA there would have been more pressure on the Senate to pass a bill back in August.

All he did with the EO was lift the pressure off of Mitch and kick the can down the road.

I didn't get anything from that last stimulus bill except the 1,200 bux.

Heck yea I got it. I'm sure everyone here also got it.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Kind of hard to agree to a pork package trying to bail dem riot cities out. Look at all the most devastated states, dem states. Let them deal with it themselves, her package has a bunch of pork in it that has nothing to related to corona. So sad to see moderators bashing conservatives or even taking a position. Moderators should be unbiased but it's like this on almost all the social media platforms. Overrrun by snowflakes and bots spewing orange man bad propaganda


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

808-702drgn said:


> Kind of hard to agree to a pork package trying to bail dem riot cities out. Look at all the most devastated states, dem states. Let them deal with it themselves, her package has a bunch of pork in it that has nothing to related to corona. So sad to see moderators bashing conservatives or even taking a position. Moderators should be unbiased but it's like this on almost all the social media platforms. Overrrun by snowflakes and bots spewing orange man bad propaganda


Pro Tip: Moderators can be put on ignore just like any other member. You can ask me how I know this, but you probably already know the answer.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Time to pass the stimulus now...Airport queue at this moment is over 50, usually it's way lower &#128553; I will try tomorrow to do a ride from the airport .&#128539;
> At the end of March and early April, it was only 2-3 ants and me &#128518;


Well after 30 minutes, I checked it again and it was 24, so I was able to do 2 runs... 40$ goal was achieved&#128539;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> I am hoping the bottom falls out and real estate becomes affordable for normal people again.


It will ...
There are a LOT of people who are more than three months behind in house pmts right now.
In a month ... it'll be five months.
So far behind now that they will not get caught up.

Landlords haven't been paid rent for five months ... but can't evict.
They can't make their payments to the bank ... the bank waits too.
This is a dam ... holding back all of the shit that will surely fly when the dam breaks.

Beginning to see a lot of strain in commercial property now ... residential prolly spring.
Foreclosures and short sales to start by summer 2021.

And that is _just_ the beginning.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

808-702drgn said:


> Kind of hard to agree to a pork package trying to bail dem riot cities out. Look at all the most devastated states, dem states. Let them deal with it themselves, her package has a bunch of pork in it that has nothing to related to corona. So sad to see moderators bashing conservatives or even taking a position. Moderators should be unbiased but it's like this on almost all the social media platforms. Overrrun by snowflakes and bots spewing orange man bad propaganda


Why would moderators not be allowed to have opinions? No one here is "bashing conservatives" just pointing out differences of opinion.

Looks like everyone that disagrees with you is a snowflake or bot.

That's not healthy. Keep an open mind.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It will ...
> There are a LOT of people who are more than three months behind in house pmts right now.
> In a month ... it'll be five months.
> So far behind now that they will not get caught up.
> ...


picked up a property manager and she said people are filing bankruptcy for few $$$. I told her that is a bad idea, if you want to file bankruptcy, you should go out with a bang , charge everything on the credit card, borrow as much as possible. Never file bankruptcy for few thousands. If Biden wins, expect bankruptcy to go up... some of the student loans will be discharged and few other freebies will be included in the new bankruptcy law. Very bad idea to file bankruptcy this year. Wait till next year.&#128076;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> It will ...
> There are a LOT of people who are more than three months behind in house pmts right now.
> In a month ... it'll be five months.
> So far behind now that they will not get caught up.
> ...


We need a correction in California. Prices have been getting out of hand, again. If it wasn't the pandemic something else would have eventually triggered it.

That's obviously not going to help current homeowners.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> Very bad idea to file bankruptcy this year. Wait till next year.


Wait longer if you can. Lots of ways to stall on debt ...
"Next year" is just the beginning of the shit storm.
I hope I'm wrong; but bankruptcies may be the least of our worries; just a symptom of a much larger problem.


observer said:


> We need a correction in California. Prices have been getting out of hand, again.


Yes, but what's scary is ... think about it, when was the last big correction that Cali went through real estate wise? Seems like it was a long time ago, but .. ten years? Ten years ago Cali residential real estate was worth a third of what it was worth in 2000. 
Big correction.
So, we gotta go through all that again? So soon? Why? 
Why?
After we go through this one ... the next one starts in ... what ... two years?
WTF?
Why?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Wait longer if you can. Lots of ways to stall on debt ...
> "Next year" is just the beginning of the shit storm.
> I hope I'm wrong; but bankruptcies may be the least of our worries; just a symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> ...


Interest rates are too low. They can't go much lower.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Just saying, alot of mods on alot of social media platforms are left leaning snowflakes, everyone can have an opinion but you need to be neutral on forums as a mod.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Interest rates are too low. They can't go much lower.


Well, they have I believe.
I think Japan has a negative interest rate ... you pay the bank to have your money.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Well, they have I believe.
> I think Japan has a negative interest rate ... you pay the bank to have your money.


I would think most people would take their money out of the bank. I don't keep a lot of money in the bank as it is. You're almost paying the bank now.



808-702drgn said:


> Just saying, alot of mods on alot of social media platforms are left leaning snowflakes, everyone can have an opinion but you need to be neutral on forums as a mod.


I may be left leaning but I'm no snowflake.

I am neutral on the forum. All of us are equally crazy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I would think most people would take their money out of the bank. I don't keep a lot of money in the bank as it is. You're almost paying the bank now.


I keep enough money in the bank for next months bills.
Period.
That's all.

There's a list of institutions that I don't trust and banks are RIGHT up there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I keep enough money in the bank for next months bills.
> Period.
> That's all.
> 
> There's a list of institutions that I don't trust and banks are RIGHT up there.


I keep a little money in my local bank but that's it and pay bills from my Wells Fargo, zero balance at end of month (probly why Wells Fargo wanted to start charging me for free checking). I'm back to just my local bank again.

My dad lost about a 35K dollars from a bank in Mexico when the government nationalized the banking system in the 80s. I think it's around 100K in todays money.

That really taught me to not trust banks or the government.

I really don't like how money is all going electronic now.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

buy bitcoin


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

808-702drgn said:


> buy bitcoin


I've been debating it, I just don't know enough about it. I like things I can see and hold. I'm kinda afraid that someone can get hold of bitcoin somehow.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> Well after 30 minutes, I checked it again and it was 24, so I was able to do 2 runs... 40$ goal was achieved&#128539;


Such modest aspirations


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I keep about $10k in cash, and the rest of savings is in gold and silver coin.
Buried in a box.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It will ...
> There are a LOT of people who are more than three months behind in house pmts right now.
> In a month ... it'll be five months.
> So far behind now that they will not get caught up.
> ...


You know if the country would try being humane for ONCE we can get out of this. There is no reason why cannot support everybody until this crisis is over. NONE. They might as well cancel those payments and hurry up and give people money. But nooooooo...they decided it's cheaper to let y'all die than actually fix the problem. You hate to see it


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I keep about $10k in cash, and the rest of savings is in gold and silver coin.
> Buried in a box.


Are you a pirate?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are you a pirate?


I am, in many ways, an outlaw.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Such modest aspirations


I picked up 2 modest aspiration pax's from LA ... 2 rides and both had no clue that the Dodgers won the World Series .
Today's modest aspiration is around 40-50$, will start at 7 PM. These Ants need to make sure to take off when I am entering the airport .
I saw your buddy Thampi or Thampy last week at 9-10 PM&#128539;



UberBastid said:


> Wait longer if you can. Lots of ways to stall on debt ...
> "Next year" is just the beginning of the shit storm.
> I hope I'm wrong; but bankruptcies may be the least of our worries; just a symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> ...


Being a property manager is the worst &#128539;
She is in charge of 200 units.. she gets free rent, but on call 24 hrs a day. That job is way worse than driving for Uber/Lyft. Unbelievable stories she had &#128518;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> I picked up 2 modest aspiration pax's from LA ... 2 rides and both had no clue that the Dodgers won the World Series .
> Today's modest aspiration is around 40-50$, will start at 7 PM. These Ants need to make sure to take off when I am entering the airport .
> I saw your buddy Thampi or Thampy last week at 9-10 PM&#128539;


Bahahahaha, yes!! Thampy is my favorite toll booth attendant at DFW! I'm impressed that you remember that!&#128518;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Bahahahaha, yes!! Thampy is my favorite toll booth attendant at DFW! I'm impressed that you remember that!&#128518;


My original guess would have been Sri Lankan origin, but now I think he is South Indian ... so what ?
SPCE = Chamath P= Sri Lankan, owns part of Golden State Warriors .
Just like AMD and NVDA is run by two Taiwanese ✌GOOG, MSFT, IBM, ADBE run by Indians, to be exact South Indian CEO's .. all born close to each other ...about few hundred sq miles apart.
Dan Niles is a Sri Lankan , tech analyst...
Sri Lankan's and South Indians have same features and have very high math IQ&#128077;
It's like a NFL team drafting Alabama players&#128539;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> It will ...
> There are a LOT of people who are more than three months behind in house pmts right now.
> In a month ... it'll be five months.
> So far behind now that they will not get caught up.
> ...


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/m...d-lows-fueling-higher-home-prices-11603983800


----------



## Canuckto (Oct 30, 2020)

losiglow said:


> I wonder why he would do that. How is it going to change after he's elected? Seems like this will only lose him votes.


He has been bring jobs back to the USA. Bring jobs back to America means better economy, this means you could be busier and make more money in tips. Socialism will kill more jobs, do you want a government cheque or a job?


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Bitcoin Whitepaper

Get educated or left behind. Read the bitcoin whitepaper and go down the rabbithole :biggrin:


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

this dude just said a stimulus package will have to wait until 2021


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

jmartle said:


> this dude just said a stimulus package will have to wait until 2021


People keep blaming Pelosi and Trump. The real obstructionist is McConnell


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

Westerner said:


> People keep blaming Pelosi and Trump. The real obstructionist is McConnel


yea he said hes going to instead focusing on getting more judges into circuit courts for the remainder of the year


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, but what's scary is ... think about it, when was the last big correction that Cali went through real estate wise? Seems like it was a long time ago, but .. ten years? Ten years ago Cali residential real estate was worth a third of what it was worth in 2000.
> Big correction.
> So, we gotta go through all that again? So soon? Why?
> Why?
> ...


WTF is correct. Real estate is now a win or lose based on what market cycle you buy in. I missed the boom in the last 10 years. Now if I buy in California I will probably be wiped out of my downpayment with a 20% correction.

From my understanding, free Fed money, historic low rates, basically lending money for free pumped the markets like a Eastern European hooker.

Trump didn't help by pressuring the Fed to keep rates low, inflating the stock and property markets.

Stock market in a healthy growth environment would be at 25,000 Dow maximum. Property price is 20% or so overinflated in many regions. But people kept putting money in both markets without understanding its a popping balloon.

To keep the real estate market from collapse fed rates need to be like free money. Check the mortgage rate today it's below 3%, it will need to go below 2.5% to prevent a complete collapse.

Thank god for Petro dollars. When in 50 years or so petro dollar dies, so will our Empire. Thank god ill be dead by then.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> What I find to be even more hilarious/ironic, is all these so called "Orange man bad" bashers & folks who supposedly detest him, coming here & whining about how they're not getting any more checks from the "Orange man bad" they supposedly all "hate/detest".
> 
> Then came here AGAIN, saying how much they STILL: "hated/detested orange man bad", when he said he would implement an "EO", allowing folks to receive more PUA $$$. All they did then, was bash him more & then claimed:"He cant do that, that's against the law, he's such a liar, blargle flargle....".
> 
> ...


I think thats funny too. Not as funny as "conservatives" collecting PUA, but still pretty funny.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> WTF is correct. Real estate is now a win or lose based on what market cycle you buy in. I missed the boom in the last 10 years. Now if I buy in California I will probably be wiped out of my downpayment with a 20% correction.
> 
> From my understanding, free Fed money, historic low rates, basically lending money for free pumped the markets like a Eastern European hooker.
> 
> ...


Petro dollars???

Those are dropping like a rock.

My dad made his best investments when mortgage rates were at 17%.

Yupp, 17%.

People were afraid to buy or couldn't afford the payments.

We just refinanced a property for the fifth time. I can't remember exactly but I think it started at 10%, it's now down to 3%.


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

what does petro dollars mean?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jmartle said:


> what does petro dollars mean?


I understood it as dollars exchanged for oil?



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> WTF is correct. Real estate is now a win or lose based on what market cycle you buy in. I missed the boom in the last 10 years. Now if I buy in California I will probably be wiped out of my downpayment with a 20% correction.
> 
> From my understanding, free Fed money, historic low rates, basically lending money for free pumped the markets like a Eastern European hooker.
> 
> ...


50 years??

Don't you think it may happen sooner?



808-702drgn said:


> Bitcoin Whitepaper
> 
> Get educated or left behind. Read the bitcoin whitepaper and go down the rabbithole :biggrin:


I tried reading it.

My head hurts. 

I know bitcoin is out there but what happens if the government decides to make bitcoin illegal?

Isn't it still a third party holding your "money"?


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

Bitcoin is too big to be stopped now. Strongest computing power, most secure network, processing transactions over 10 years no downtime or security breaches, sha-256 encryption, deflationary, if you hold your own private keys and bitcoin no one can take it from you if you know how to secure your keys. Andreas antonopoulos has some good short videos on youtube. Paypal just got involved, square bought 50 million and microstrategy 450 million. Iran just started mining it. In the near future most countries will hold bitcoin in their reserves or get left behind. Paper money is already doomed, hyperinflation will accelerate bitcoins adoption.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

jmartle said:


> this dude just said a stimulus package will have to wait until 2021


without stimulus, trump/GOP will lose... how is he going to convince us to vote for him... money buy votes... no money=no talk

time for a new dude to hold office..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jmartle said:


> Thank god for Petro dollars. When in 50 years or so petro dollar dies, so will our Empire.


Not if we elect a socialist.
We will be off oil in one year - and that will be the end of all of us.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> without stimulus, trump/GOP will lose... how is he going to convince us to vote for him... money buy votes... no money=no talk
> 
> time for a new dude to hold office..


You weren't voting for him regardless. It's a shame Pelosi wouldn't play ball, but she knew it was too costly potically.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Not if we elect a socialist.
> We will be off oil in one year - and that will be the end of all of us.


Biden is not a socialist. And if we DON'T get off oil it will be the end of us all


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Biden is not a socialist. And if we DON'T get off oil it will be the end of us all


No, he's not.
He's just inept.

Did you know that if you go to a puppet show, and look real close, you can see the strings.

Within weeks from his election he will step down.
THEN we will have a Socialist gov't, for a few years.
Then, Kamal will take us full on Communist.


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No, he's not.
> He's just inept.
> 
> Did you know that if you go to a puppet show, and look real close, you can see the strings.
> ...


Forget about Kamala and Biden. Tell me about Bernie, the real communist. What specific policies of his are you against?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jmartle said:


> Forget about Kamala and Biden. Tell me about Bernie, the real communist. What specific policies of his are you against?


Kamal and Occasional Cortex are the dangerous players right now.
Bernie is old + out of it. Last century. Same for Nasty Nancy.
Bernie's just a loveably old Bolshevik.

Which policies of the American Communist Party am I against?
All of 'em.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I keep about $10k in cash, and the rest of savings is in gold and silver coin.
> Buried in a box.


Where? :biggrin:


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Kamal and Occasional Cortex are the dangerous players right now.
> Bernie is old + out of it. Last century. Same for Nasty Nancy.
> Bernie's just a loveably old Bolshevik.
> 
> ...


Fine, name some of Kamala's communist policies that you are against


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Westerner said:


> People keep blaming Pelosi and Trump. The real obstructionist is McConnell


Actually Pelosi and McConnell share equally in Congress failing Americans.



jmartle said:


> Fine, name some of Kamala's communist policies that you are against


Everything that comes out of the *****es mouth.


----------



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Actually Pelosi and McConnell share equally in Congress failing Americans.
> 
> 
> Everything that comes out of the @@@@@es mouth.


Everything? You have plenty to choose from then. Just name one or two communist/socialist policies of hers you dont approve of.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jmartle said:


> Fine, name some of Kamala's communist policies that you are against


Which Kamel are you referring to?
The one from a decade or more ago who was imprisons mostly colored peoples for possession of an ounce of weed? Or the woke candidate that now believes in legalization?
Or, the modern one who believes in prison reforms and letting them go free?

How about rejoining the Paris Accord and agree with the rest of the world that believes that the USA should ruin it's economy to save the earth while China and India pollute the shit out of it?

Where to start ... I don't go along with the Communist Manifesto in any way.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How about rejoining the Paris Accord and agree with the rest of the world that believes that the USA should ruin it's economy to save the earth while China and India pollute the shit out of it?


And it's not a little ironic that Paris itself doesn't seem to do a very good job of controlling pollution.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48762911


jmartle said:


> Fine, name some of Kamala's communist policies that you are against


I'll let 60 Minutes do it for me.






And when she's asked if her policies are socialist, she gives the creepiest laugh.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

jmartle said:


> Everything? You have plenty to choose from then. Just name one or two communist/socialist policies of hers you dont approve of.


Lets not play your childish school games. Your mentality is not worth the time spent on you anyway. I live in California where she has proved her lack of worth.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Actually Pelosi and McConnell share equally in Congress failing Americans.
> 
> 
> Everything that comes out of the @@@@@es mouth.


 They both could care less about the American people, they are more interested in politics. 
Butting heads constantly. 2 old-timers in the senate. Ironically most of the senate is old-timers, give it time and they will start dying off. Nobody lives forever.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

When you run out of unemployment money, you then drop off as being unemployed! That’s why the unemployment number is dropping. The unemployment rate is deceiving. What is needed is how many people have a job vs last month, last year, etc. The government won’t tell us that. Believe me, the real unemployment rate is very high and getting worse. The middle class is getting destroyed. Poverty is rising just like the Republicans have always wanted. This lowers wages, less worker benefits, less worker rights, etc. If Trump wins, we will have less environmental laws, more corruption, etc. This election is not about abortion, gay marriage, etc, it’s about Republicans taking full and total control of our country to benefit the rich and powerful. As an Uber Lyft driver, think carefully before you vote. If you think they were not good before wait until they have 4 more years with Trump.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Jim1234 said:


> When you run out of unemployment money, you then drop off as being unemployed! That's why the unemployment number is dropping. The unemployment rate is deceiving. What is needed is how many people have a job vs last month, last year, etc. The government won't tell us that. Believe me, the real unemployment rate is very high and getting worse. The middle class is getting destroyed. Poverty is rising just like the Republicans have always wanted. This lowers wages, less worker benefits, less worker rights, etc. If Trump wins, we will have less environmental laws, more corruption, etc. This election is not about abortion, gay marriage, etc, it's about Republicans taking full and total control of our country to benefit the rich and powerful. As an Uber Lyft driver, think carefully before you vote. If you think they were not good before wait until they have 4 more years with Trump.


What a sad sack post.

Most Americans are such pampered prisses that having to go without Netflix for a month is considered a lifestyle change. "But Mom, you said we had UNLIMITED data! How am I supposed to live?!?!"


----------

